# TUG office?



## Richard D (Jan 25, 2007)

Does TUG have an office in Orange Park?  I'll be there in Feb. staying at the best TS in Florida-Mama's Place in Eagle Harbor!  Would love to meet the staff.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 26, 2007)

Most of the 'staff' are volunteers and live all over the world.  You'll have to do a lot of travelling to stand a chance of meeting most of them.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 26, 2007)

Sadly there is no publicly accessible TUG office for you to visit.

Weather is chilly here but beautiful, hope you enjoy your visit!


----------

